# VGA (or HDMI) to S-vid OR RCA



## Jonny Hotnuts (Mar 15, 2011)

I have an Alpine screen in my truck. I want to run video off of my laptop. The Alpine video controller has S video and RCA inputs. 

My Laptop has VGA and HDMI. 

Is there an easy way to do this?


Thanks

~JH


----------



## sy0296 (Aug 28, 2010)

you can just pick up a hdmi to rca cable or via to rca cable? amazon has both for less than 10 bucks.

don't think there is an easier way to do it.


----------



## Sarthos (Oct 29, 2010)

I was thinking you needed a converter since HDMI is digital, RCA is analog.


----------



## sy0296 (Aug 28, 2010)

nope, not needed. 

hdmi to rca for less than $5: Amazon.com: HDMI to 3-RCA Male Audio Video Component Cable For HDTV: Electronics

u can also get vga to s-video or vga to rca as well


----------



## a9a1c1 (Sep 27, 2011)

why not 9in usb monitors, from doublesight there cheap no power required, can run off usb extension cords and are ok for video, some even have touch screens in them.


----------

